# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Перепись населения форума

## Sanych

*Кто, откуда, как звать, сколько лет? Какие интересы, в общем визиточка форумчанина. Не все пункты обязательны конечно же, а можете сами дополнить или фотку прилепить.*

----------


## Пацаваца

Меня зовут Сергей,через месяц исполняется 20 лет,как говорится,мужчина в самом расцвете сил))Увлекаюсь спортом,слушаю рок,болею интернет-зависимостью))Студент(если можно так назвать))

----------


## Stych

Алексей, 27 лет. Жодино. Хобби - компьютеры и все что с ними связано, еще люблю рыбалку. Занимался спортом, но выбыл из-за травмы. Вот так.

----------


## Marusja

Марина, почти 21, люблю футбол, хорошее кино, хорошую музыку и хороших людей, недавно открыла для себя новое увлечение - танцы

----------


## Pasha_49

Паша, 20 лет, работаю, и заочно учусь, админ, IT-шник, люблю плавание, спорт, музыку, друзей, гулянки)

----------


## Малыха

эх.. как посмотришь ... тка одни взрослые)))
Ну меня звать Катька, мне 18 лет, сама с Минска))) учусь в радиотехн колледже (МГВРК), увлекаюсь всем по немножку

----------


## Akasey

Лёша, 27 лет, женат, сын, хоби - грёбаный диплом

----------


## RixAlex

Действительно все взрослые. Я Саша, 15 лет, учусь понемногу, люблю аниме, спорт, музыку(и сам играю). Похоже самый младший среди всех.

----------


## larry

Ваня,18 лет.Я из города Сморгонь.Интересы очень разные!

----------


## Niko2040

Артур. 14 лет. Самый мелкий. Интересы - комп, сайтонаписание, программирование. Интернет-зависим.

----------


## Мисюсь

Евгения, 15 лет , а я уж думала что я самая младшая , ан нет. Люблю общятся, веселые компании , занимаюсь легкой атлетикой

----------


## ЛЕШИЙ

Хм...
А у меня нет возраста, потому что я - Леший, нечистая озорная сила из Турова.
Я существовал и буду существовать долго.
Фельдшер "скорой".

----------


## Sasha

Звать меня Александр, студент 3 курса будущий психолог лет мне пока 19, но это исправимо каждый день занимаюсь чем-то новым,  постоянных увлечений мало))
Живу в городе Жодино))

----------


## HARON

Меня не зовут--я сам прихожу.Живу и работаю в городе Жлобине на БМЗ.Лет мне очень много,я один из старейших людей этого форума.
Хобби--проверять людей на наличие ЧЮ.

----------


## Irina

Меня зовут Ирина. Лет аж 38. Живу в Могилеве. Глубоко замужем, сыну 19 лет. Люблю море, походы на шашлыки и конечно же свой комп.

----------


## BiZ111

Оох..Анатолий, 20-тник плюс 2. Неординарный, повелитель вузов))) Радужен, мил, умён, скромен. Люблю читую воду и кислые яблоки, что-то качественное. Летом жарко, зимой холодно  Неповторим

----------


## Xylugan

Никита,15 лет,школьник(10 класс)....

----------


## ПаранойА

Надин 
19 лет. Студентка БГУИР.
Люблю читать, интересуюсь живописью.
Люблю мечтать и фантазировать. 
Давайте помечтаем вместе?

----------


## PatR!oT

22 года , увлечение авто , компьютеры , мобилы , музыка , фото  и т.д )))))

----------


## Justin

Татьяна , 20 лет , похоже я тут одна из России , музыка ,ткино , интернет

----------


## JAHolper

Николай. 20 лет. Беларусь...

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Костик
почти 19 
работаю
г.Жлобин

----------


## Mouse

Артём, почти 27)) :1246746574645674567

----------


## Carlen

Ирина сообщила "аж 38". Молодая ишо. мне 49. Видимо я старше всех по возрасту, включая Саныча, который так сам-то и не назвался. Хобби -рыбалка, дача в цветах, кошки, у меня их две, точнее кот и кошка.

----------


## SDS

И мне 49-ть, Carlen - не один ты тут такой.
Инженер -строитель.

----------


## luvena

Надежда, 22... 
Историческая литература, биографии... вобщем , если в руках интересная книга - так хоть третья мировая, все равно не оттащишь..)))

----------


## kalita

Елена, живу в Гродно, 19 лет, учусь в колледже, на последнем курсе. Не замужем, детей нет

----------


## элка

Елена, 28 лет, г. Жодино. Люблю русский рок, книги и интернет, а еще мультфильмы и всякую живность. Замужем, детей нет зато есть кошка.

----------

